# Off-road lifted version of the Model Y



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Off-road lifted version of the Model Y spotted near Fremont factory.

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-y-off-road-kit-video/


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Those are some serious Loch-Ness monster level photos.


----------

